
Sketch goes subscription-based - didgeoridoo
https://blog.sketchapp.com/versioning-licensing-and-sketch-4-0-8ad98783e9ba#.4kidz0od0
======
ukdm
Is this a subscription?

No. Once your license has expired you can still use the app for as long as you
want. We will not force you to pay again to use it. You don’t have to renew
your license if you don’t want to.

~~~
dawnerd
I'd say it's a subscription when you have to have the latest version if you're
working with other designers.

------
ColinWright
How many submissions of this story are we going to get?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861188](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861188)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861255)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861273](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861273)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861329)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861473)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861553](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861553)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861656)
(2 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11862255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11862255)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11862687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11862687)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11863487](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11863487)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11864219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11864219)
(this one)

~~~
melling
Everyone is submitting the extra tracking (e.g. #.8gco2nehu)

That might have helped with this story. It seems like there was a lot of
interest but you know how things move fast on HN...

~~~
didgeoridoo
Yep. @dang, thought the dupe detector was robust against this sort of thing?

------
oellegaard
This software is moving too fast imo. Our designer uses it and routinely I
can't open files because they changed the file format. Also, didn't they just
recently move away from the App Store?

~~~
pault
Consider switching to the affinity suite [1]. I use it for all my personal
projects, and professionally if I can get my coworkers/clients to use it too,
which I strongly advise. It's full-featured and much cheaper than Adobe
software, and IMO comes with less upgrade headaches than sketch.

[1] [https://affinity.serif.com/en-
us/designer/](https://affinity.serif.com/en-us/designer/)

~~~
dkuntz2
I am kicking myself a little for just buying Sketch right before this. I was
considering Affinity too.

------
tommoor
No it isn't, you buy the software as before and get updates free for a year.
This is not a subscription.

